# TTs Photoshop ;)



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning y'all!

After Matt sent me a link to some wheels, I accidentally came up with this...:thumb:

Original:










Mods.

Some smoothing
debadged grille
custom handles
de-mirror'd
de-aerial'd
slammed
new hoops
HID's
de-plate'd
s6 lights
front lip from Scirocco race car, moulded
side graphic










2 hours to do! now to bed to freshen up for the M3 CS detail continuation tomo 

FYI: The Passat CC I did a while back was published as Car of the Month in Performanve VW 

Comments and abuse welcome.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Loving the work, but those wheels are fugly


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thought someone may have an issue with them 

I rate them, real hard look.

Not to everyones tastes tho I suppose.

Cheers mate.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah it's all about personal preference, but i would have liked to have seen it slammed with the original wheels, maybe made a bit bigger to fill the arches.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

defo nice well done work


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

love it.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice chop Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

nice motor--wheels ummm growing on me


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice work, but those wheels remind me of the bottom of a laundry basket I'm afraid  Cracking stuff though :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks great, excellent work!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks folks!



Multipla Mick said:


> Very nice work, but those wheels remind me of the bottom of a laundry basket I'm afraid  Cracking stuff though :thumb:


Cheers Mick :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

like it, although i would keep the audi ring badge


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

wheels are rank, sorry mark lol


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: Ach its all guid in the hood!


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

That is very impressive, I love playing with photoshop, although I'm a beginner to say the least!


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Wheels aren't for me either, RS4s do it for me, other wise i like it



Mark M said:


> FYI: The Passat CC I did a while back was published as Car of the Month in Performanve VW
> 
> Comments and abuse welcome.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that, recognized it because of the V12 MSM plate
Posted about it here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65075


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers mate


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

love it... love it... love it !


----------

